# Finally made it!



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

Well after many suggestions by Jeff from Frighteners Entertainment I finally have joined up. Now I sit at work surfing threads....least until they block me. 
Not sure if I can add anything valuable. I run a tiny home haunt in Lake in the Hills, IL. 
I suck at web design and due to two jobs don't have my '07 stuff up yet, but you can see '06 at the site: www.haunt31.com. 
I am currently working on several '08 projects. For now, I surf your threads...In time, I hope to be a contributing member.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey there old friend.
You probably shouldn't have mentioned that you knew me....sorry for what might follow! lol


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome, and yep, Jeff is right. You shouldn't admit to knowing him. Now all future discussions relevant to underwear and post whores you'll be an accomplice to, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, at least it's on the table at this point...thanks to Dean! lol


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Toby! When we gunna get together and make some more props?

I'm buying a Mig next week now that I know how to weld good (Taking a class right now in college, which the teacher says I'm one of the best beginners he's ever seen heh) 

This site is pretty good tho, I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Remember me? I am the one that was with DragonLady sue when we went down to Ironstock a few years ago. We had lunch at some BBQ along the way.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

greatings and salutations! don't worry, I did the same thing.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We ALL keep the 'knowing Jeff' thing to a minimum. We just smile and wave when we see him, and hope he goes away fast.....

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome!

I just realised I have been to your site before! (What are the chances anyway?)
I remember your pit to hell thing that you put out every year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well this ones for real , there's others who know him----hello & welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Toby. Any friend of Jeff's is... um, er, ah.... Well you know. But hey welcome to the forum, you can live down the association in time.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and welcome!! Hey I like Jeff come on peeps give the guy a break!! He pays me to say those things Im sure you will find us entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a pretty big haunt. I love your idea about every 100th kid getting a 1lb candy bar. I bet they were so stoked. We won't hold it against you that you know Jeff. Cann't wait to talk to you in chat. Hope you"ll like it here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Toby, it's about time! Welcome to our little corner of insanity!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our humble abode!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

So on my very 1st post, I blew it?? Admitting I know Jeff....Dang nabbit.
Thanks all for the welcome's. I hope to spend some more time here as time permitts. I am getting tired of some of the other "lists"


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Lake in the Hills is lovely! I live out in St. Charles... Glad you made it here!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello tobmaster and welcome to HauntForum!! I enjoyed meeting you in chat the other night, your video was great!! I hope that someday I can copy, steal (whatever) your pop up pillars!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome we'll over look the Jeff thing until it makes for easy pickings


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Again alittle late but welcome


----------

